# Jamie Lee modeling her bandana and cozies



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok everyone. Here is Jamie Lee showing off her new bandana and cozies thanks to Krystal. Krystal, you did a fabulous job. I absolutely love them all. Jamie seems to do the best with the cozies. She was so excited when I put the first one on she did zoomies. She is still wearing her fuschia cozy. Btw, everybody today Jamie is 9 mths. old. 

Here we go:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

awesome!!!! they look great on her!!! good colors against her coat for sure. I'm glad they work.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Happy 9 month birthday jamie!!!!!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> awesome!!!! they look great on her!!! good colors against her coat for sure. I'm glad they work.


Thanks! She really likes the cozies. She can still run around and be active w/o the feel of the material on her lower neck/back. She doesn't seem to care for the bandana b/c everytime I put it on her she kept laying down. Plus, Samson kept going over to her and sniffing it, but didn't bother her w/ the cozies. She would run around and act normal with the cozy, but wouldn't budge w/ the bandana. It was weird. She is gonna be more of a cozy girl I can tell.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Thanks! She really likes the cozies. She can still run around and be active w/o the feel of the material on her lower neck/back. She doesn't seem to care for the bandana b/c everytime I put it on her she kept laying down. Plus, Samson kept going over to her and sniffing it, but didn't bother her w/ the cozies. She would run around and act normal with the cozy, but wouldn't budge w/ the bandana. It was weird. She is gonna be more of a cozy girl I can tell.


 
lol, it took shasta a day or so to get used to the bandana. the Bandana would probably work best if she's distracted while wearing it like a walk or a trip in the car or something. She may be okay with it better when she's older too. with Shasta though the minute i pulled out her leash, the weirdness on her back was forgotten.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

She looks marvelous!! Nice job KZoppa.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

vat said:


> She looks marvelous!! Nice job KZoppa.


 
thank you!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She is definitely a pup who likes to smile! such a pretty girl.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Very cute doggie!

She almost looks proud of her clothes!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

She sure does like to smile. It is so hard to believe when she was younger she didn't like having her picture taken.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Pink suits her very well! So I have to ask...if you get a male will you name him Curtis?


----------



## luca-billie (Mar 22, 2011)

Jamie is adorable! Btw Did Jamie have any white on her when she was a puppy, my puppy Luca is a black gsd and she has some white one her I wasn't sure if it would go away.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Pink suits her very well! So I have to ask...if you get a male will you name him Curtis?


 
That is absolutely what we were going to do. Now that we decided not to get any males for a while it's not looking like that is going to happen. You never know though.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

We must think alike! 

I knew someone in highschool that had two dogs named Ham and Beans!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

They look great!! Terrific job Krystal!! And Jamie Lee sure is a beauty!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

luca-billie said:


> Jamie is adorable! Btw Did Jamie have any white on her when she was a puppy, my puppy Luca is a black gsd and she has some white one her I wasn't sure if it would go away.


 
Thanks for the compliment on Jamie. Yes, she did have white on her,but only on her belly(a small area). She has tan in between her toes and on her legs too. It is called bleed through. Here is my thread on that:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/154414-black-gsds-coat-change.html

Is your girl purebred? Mixed? I do know that with the black shepherds they can have different colors come through if they have lots of sables,black and tans etc. in their bloodline. 

If you want to you can create a new thread and ask for opinion's on her colors.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> We must think alike!
> 
> I knew someone in highschool that had two dogs named Ham and Beans!


 
Ham and beans-that's too funny.:laugh: I love it.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> They look great!! Terrific job Krystal!! And Jamie Lee sure is a beauty!


I know Krystal did a wonderful job didn't she! 
Thanks, Jamie enjoyed modeling them as well.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Thanks for the compliment on Jamie. Yes, she did have white on her,but only on her belly(a small area). She has tan in between her toes and on her legs too. It is called bleed through. Here is my thread on that:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/154414-black-gsds-coat-change.html
> 
> Is your girl purebred? Mixed? I do know that with the black shepherds they can have different colors come through if they have lots of sables,black and tans etc. in their bloodline.
> ...


Sasha is solid black through and through( sometimes it's hard to see her in the back of her crate lol
Love the bandanas btw !! Are they different from other bandanas ?


----------



## luca-billie (Mar 22, 2011)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Thanks for the compliment on Jamie. Yes, she did have white on her,but only on her belly(a small area). She has tan in between her toes and on her legs too. It is called bleed through. Here is my thread on that:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/154414-black-gsds-coat-change.html
> 
> Is your girl purebred? Mixed? I do know that with the black shepherds they can have different colors come through if they have lots of sables,black and tans etc. in their bloodline.
> ...


Pure, and her mom is a bi color and her father is black. Thank you for the link.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

krystyne73 said:


> Sasha is solid black through and through( sometimes it's hard to see her in the back of her crate lol
> Love the bandanas btw !! Are they different from other bandanas ?


I like the because they slip on your existing collar instead of having to tie around the neck.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

luca-billie said:


> Pure, and her mom is a bi color and her father is black. Thank you for the link.


Ok well with age all the white might turn into tan or cream. Jamie's didn't start really showing until she got about 6 mths. The coat colors change so much as they get older. I would love for you to keep us updated on her as she gets older. It is so amazing to see the coat changes as they mature.


----------



## luca-billie (Mar 22, 2011)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Ok well with age all the white might turn into tan or cream. Jamie's didn't start really showing until she got about 6 mths. The coat colors change so much as they get older. I would love for you to keep us updated on her as she gets older. It is so amazing to see the coat changes as they mature.


I will keep you all updated and with pictures. I have some up in the albums. Thank you.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> They look great!! Terrific job Krystal!! And Jamie Lee sure is a beauty!


 
Thanks Debbi!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She looks beautiful!

I love the pink/black zebra ones! I have a shirt that matches that exactly!

How do you think Sinister would look with pink on?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh she looks beautiful! Happy nine months Jamie Lee 

Lauren - Sin would look great in any colour!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> She looks beautiful!
> 
> I love the pink/black zebra ones! I have a shirt that matches that exactly!
> 
> *How do you think Sinister would look with pink on?*


I think he is man enough to wear pink! 
Seriously,I think he would look handsome in maybe a turquoise/black zebra one.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> I think he is man enough to wear pink!
> Seriously,I think he would look handsome in maybe a turquoise/black zebra one.


I like the way you think!

I would definitly put him in a red/black zebra one too! :laugh:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

bianca said:


> Oh she looks beautiful! Happy nine months Jamie Lee
> 
> Lauren - Sin would look great in any colour!


Thank you! She had tons of fun yesterday modeling.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She is just so pretty, she looks like a fun and happy girl.

:wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Jamie Lee, Happy 9 mo Birthday, and Krystal was lucky to have such a beautiful model to show off her cozies. Nice job.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> She is just so pretty, she looks like a fun and happy girl.
> 
> :wub:


Thanks, Lauren she is such a pleasure to have in my life. I am going to order more cozies and interchange them out so I will satisfy my urge for a small dog. I know its stupid, but I have been wanting a little girl small breed so I can dress her up and cuddle. Then I was like you know what Jamie cuddles with me and why can't I dress her up too. Yesterday was so much fun her trying on the cozies and bandana. She was doing zoomies and everything. So that's what I am going to do dress Jamie up in her cozies.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Jamie Lee, Happy 9 mo Birthday, and Krystal was lucky to have such a beautiful model to show off her cozies. Nice job.


Thanks.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Thanks, Lauren she is such a pleasure to have in my life. I am going to order more cozies and interchange them out so I will satisfy my urge for a small dog. I know its stupid, but I have been wanting a little girl small breed so I can dress her up and cuddle. Then I was like you know what Jamie cuddles with me and why can't I dress her up too. Yesterday was so much fun her trying on the cozies and bandana. She was doing zoomies and everything. So that's what I am going to do dress Jamie up in her cozies.


I bet she loves getting the attention! I think they feel special.

When I bought my cats collars they were upset for a couple minutes but then they started walking around like they were little princesses. They all of a sudden became more girly and stuck up! :laugh:

I tell you what my little Monster looks adorable in her pink sherpa collar! Oh my goodness I just melt over her and her beauty and then she looks at me with complete disgust when I pet her! :rofl:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I have one Siamese(Judas) that absolutely must have a red collar on. It has to be red. We put new collars on our cats every yr. so I go buy lots of collars and he gets to choose which one he wants and it is always a red collar. If you put any other color on him he meows and meows until he gets his red collar. 

We have another tortie cat(ReRe)if try to pet her she looks at you w/ such disgust like "why are you touching me what do you think I am a cat or something-yuk". lol


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> I have one Siamese(Judas) that absolutely must have a red collar on. It has to be red. We put new collars on our cats every yr. so I go buy lots of collars and he gets to choose which one he wants and it is always a red collar. If you put any other color on him he meows and meows until he gets his red collar.
> 
> We have another tortie cat(ReRe)if try to pet her she looks at you w/ such disgust like "why are you touching me what do you think I am a cat or something-yuk". lol


That's crazy! He always picks the red collar? That is amazing!

Monster hates being touched. She is so disgusted with people. When you go to pet her she shrinks under your hand so everytime you go to pet fur, you get air instead, she gets so low to the ground that she cant get any lower. After you pet her she walks away and then she glares at you with this face of pure hatred and then cleans herself. 

She cracks me up! My friend Josh hates her because he thinks she is so beautiful and he wants to pet her but she wont let him because she's such a .

I love her to pieces! :wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> She looks beautiful!
> 
> I love the pink/black zebra ones! I have a shirt that matches that exactly!
> 
> How do you think Sinister would look with pink on?


 
i have that one in blue zebra stripes....


----------

